# [FREE GAME] Catch the Circle!



## soldalab (Apr 2, 2014)

What is this annoying Circle?!

Tap the Circle as many as you can!
It's extremely simple, but not easy game.
The Circle that moves Unpredictably will makes you jumpy and hairy!
If you are fed-up with birds' flapping or crushing candies, why don't you try this addictive one?

[How to?]
+ Just tap the Circle! 1 point per one hit.
+ Game will be over when the time's up, or tapping another area.
+ Earn additional seconds to tap the Circle five times(or more) in same position.
+ Special Circle pops! Catch it for higher score.
+ Share your scores and achievments with your friends!

Download at GooglePlay!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.soldalab.circles


----------

